# TOT Blocking Access To Sites



## richosr (Feb 11, 2009)

Has anyone else come across the following issue: 

Cannot access Real Player Networks SuperPass Video and TV Service as the addresses cannot be reached via TOT ADSL service.:ranger:

It appears that TOT are actively blocking acces to the Real Player Service.

Having signed up to this pay service, I find that I cannot access it as TOT have blocked it.

Anyone else had the same issue, either with TOT , BB or any other service provider?

regards

Steve


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi, a little while back CAT (who own the cable in and out of Thailand) put a redirect in on every getpage - so that every page you go to you are redirected via a Thai site which logs and blocks certain sites. The easiest way around this is to use a HOST file (assuming you are using windows). The file can be found in %windir%\System32\drivers\etc -HOST file has no extensions (if you have Vista or WIn 7 - you need to use an admin account). Copy the following lines in to the file (on a blank row) and save it (you can open it with Notepad):
127.0.0.1 w3.mict.go.th

Hopefully this will solve your problem.


----------



## anne_newcastle (Apr 20, 2010)

There s a way around this. Unless you are viewing things which I think are very disagreeable, such as information which is about the king in a bad way - which you can get put into prison for - you can use some sort of TCP thing. You can of course, go through via a proxy thing, but this can take forever. I don't know much about it, as my husband is a computer genius, but have a look at this website:

Free access blocked websites top 10 Download

But remember, be careful that you're not looking at things which are directly frowned upon. It's one thing to look at Pornography, but its very bad to slag off the King. Lese majeste an all. 99 years in jail a man got for painting something on a statue!

Anne of Newcastle, xxx


----------

